# il cammello e il dromedario



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3WksqKU43AE


ve lo dedico, bestie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2008)

Grazie.
Ma non mi sono simpaticissimi i due: mi sembrano presuntuosi e snob.
Mi spieghi la bellezza del pezzo?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2008)

*cara*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Ma non mi sono simpaticissimi i due: mi sembrano presuntuosi e snob.
> Mi spieghi la bellezza del pezzo?


 

tesora, o piace oppure no..a me piacque..e lei mi piace tanto perchè:

 ritengo che  abbia una voce bellissima,assai educata per i genere cosi detto "leggero"e che si accordi perfettamente con quella del contrabasso, che il brano sia delizioso, ironico, brillante e originale...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EGtvEN25fBk&feature=related


e questi erano i magnifici per cui è stata scritta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EGtvEN25fBk&feature=related
> 
> 
> e questi erano i magnifici per cui è stata scritta.


Questi invece li adoro!

Grazie di avermi aiutata a capire l'affinità tra voce e strumento.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2008)

tesora...non ti ho spiegato un granchè...
ma  ti regalo questa, sarà la colonna sonora delle tue Vacanze.


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB3sd2BAxys


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora...non ti ho spiegato un granchè...
> ma ti regalo questa, sarà la colonna sonora delle tue Vacanze.
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB3sd2BAxys


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KCcWBvcPMUg&feature=related



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUU_0QMoe2k&feature=related


----------

